# Hello



## whoohw (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello just want to see how this looks. How do you change the belt color?


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,

The belt colour used on the forum is in reference to your posts here, not anything external. In order to "change" it, post more!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome to MT. This might be a good place to start, as the site support forum has an abundance of FAQs that will answer the questions that most new members have.


----------



## K-man (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome.  :wavey:


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to MT!  Tell us a little about yourself.


----------

